# Liz truss resigns after just 6 weeks



## trepp0 (Oct 20, 2022)

From the Washington post:
LONDON—U.K. Prime Minister Liz Truss said she would resign, after a risky plan to cut taxes and boost spending caused turmoil on financial markets, prompting her to backtrack and causing her political authority to disintegrate.

Ms. Truss is set to become the shortest-serving prime minister in British history and the third Conservative Party leader pushed out of office in as many years. She said a leadership election would be held within the next week to find her replacement. 

“I recognize that given the situation, I cannot deliver the mandate on which I was elected by the Conservative Party,” she said standing outside Downing Street on Thursday.

The resignation comes months after rebel lawmakers forced out Boris Johnson as prime minister following a series of scandals.

Ms. Truss’s successor will have to navigate a political crisis and economic turbulence, with Britain dealing with stagflation—the combination of slow growth and high inflation. The new leader is almost sure to face a long winter of discontent, with real wages forecast to fall, labor unions promising a series of strikes and many voters demanding elections.
…
…
lmao, I saw this coming from a mile away


----------



## sombrerosonic (Oct 20, 2022)

So a tax issue that caused a scandal over seas, seems interesting ngl


----------



## Taleweaver (Oct 20, 2022)

Leadership election? Jeez... Just what does it take that retarded country to hold a general election? At this rate, you could have a mule for prime Minister. 
Edit: better yet: a lettuce. They survive longer.


----------



## Maximumbeans (Oct 20, 2022)

Taleweaver said:


> Leadership election? Jeez... Just what does it take that retarded country to hold a general election?


Trust me, we all want one.


----------



## Flame (Oct 20, 2022)

Maximumbeans said:


> Trust me, we all want one.



Never truss the tories


----------



## Maximumbeans (Oct 20, 2022)

Flame said:


> Never truss the tories


Hey, they weren't all bad.

Remember...uhh...well, how about that one guy, the one who...er...huh.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Oct 20, 2022)

Flame said:


> Never truss the tories


Flame got new icon


----------



## MariArch (Oct 20, 2022)

I love seeing the UK tearing itself apart lmao. It’s going to be funny if they put labor in there too. I wanna see just how much worse they are than the tories. I love seeing economic collapse at the European establishment’s expense

But alas, it’ll probably just be middle of the road bojo again


----------



## Maximumbeans (Oct 20, 2022)

MariArch said:


> I love seeing the UK tearing itself apart lmao.


The sad thing is that it's all on a political level. The suits in government are fucking around giving each other and their mates as much cash as they can squeeze out while normal people are just trying to live regular lives.

We just want a stable government and regular energy bills again


----------



## trepp0 (Oct 21, 2022)

Rip pound sterling


----------



## Flame (Oct 21, 2022)

£115K for 45 days of work?

https://www.standard.co.uk/news/politics/liz-truss-prime-minister-115k-pdca-allowance-b1034215.html

Tory voters are cucks


----------



## Maximumbeans (Oct 21, 2022)

Flame said:


> £115K for 45 days of work?
> 
> https://www.standard.co.uk/news/politics/liz-truss-prime-minister-115k-pdca-allowance-b1034215.html
> 
> Tory voters are cucks


Don't get me started. She should be exempt from it. She's lived less time in a public office than I worked in a single week when I did call centre shit.


----------



## Taleweaver (Oct 22, 2022)

Maximumbeans said:


> Don't get me started. She should be exempt from it. She's lived less time in a public office than I worked in a single week when I did call centre shit.


And you contributed more to the community.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 22, 2022)

women...


----------



## Maximumbeans (Oct 22, 2022)

Taleweaver said:


> And you contributed more to the community.


Definitely, even if only by listening to people bitch about broken dishwashers every day


----------



## Marc_LFD (Oct 23, 2022)

Nice paycheck she's getting for the rest of her life.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 23, 2022



Flame said:


> £115K for 45 days of work?
> 
> https://www.standard.co.uk/news/politics/liz-truss-prime-minister-115k-pdca-allowance-b1034215.html
> 
> Tory voters are cucks


People voting for Tory/Labor ultimately doesn't change much, it's just a difference face.

There's a party called Reform? Maybe that'll actually change things in the U.K for the better, for once.


----------

